# GSP looking for hunting home



## fishin2live (Dec 26, 2007)

I have a 4 year old "in tact" male GSP for sale. price is negotiable, I really want himt to go to a good home where he can follow his passion, flushin' birds and runnin'. His name is Chopper and he is white with brown ticking and a brown spot on his back. He is built like a brick house and loves to run. He has champion bloodlines and is papered. Please call to come see him or for more info. Steve (801) 523-6381


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Why are you getting rid of him?


----------



## fishin2live (Dec 26, 2007)

A few reasons, we have over an acre in draper and it is not fenced and the deer love our yard, however, when we let the dog out and the deer are within smelling distance(GSP nose), he takes off after them and risks getting hit by a car, secondly, our next door neighbors have 2 horses and the horse flies have eaten the skin on the tips of his ears. The vet checked them and said he is okay, just needs ointment and to keep him away from the horses. The city won't do anything and we can't keep him in the kennel because of the horse flies. We love him to death but don't feel the current situatuion is the best for him. He is an awesome dog, and very loyal and great with kids and other dogs, it just isn't fair to him anymore. We hate to see him go, but are only thinking of his best interest.


----------



## benelli64 (Feb 3, 2008)

still have your dog?


----------

